# York Meet Bring-Home Treasurers



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

If you were one of the fortunate ones to go to last week's York Meet, please share with us your *newly acquired treasurers*. Mine are still in the trunk, and we are on the way to Church (Elizabeth is the reader this morning), but when I get back, I will post photos as well.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I went to the York meet for the first time on Friday. I walked every hall, but didn’t get too many trains (an N6b and an MTH flat with Camaros). The N6b is very nice. I almost got one at Henning’s last month, but Harry III beat me to it. I actually purchased more vehicles than trains (a nice Alfa spider, a Divco, and 5 others). My favorite buy is a Peter Lerro print of LV snowbirds at Beth steel (actually I ordered/bought it in May at Strasburg). Almost got an MTH snowbird, but didn’t because I already have a D&H C628. Now I’m looking at the Lerro print and wishing I had bought the LV C628. Picked up at least a half dozen M10000s, but put them back down. Got some B-Gone which isn’t stocked yet at my LHS.

I think I enjoyed the people more than the trains. I met Brian and Elizabeth when we were both getting some Metal Figures. I had a nice conversation with John Wills. I thanked Rich Melvin for a very nice train ride last summer. It was nice to talk with folks like Dennis Zander and Andre. It was also nice to meet with folks from Gargraves, Ross, Just Trains, Mega Steam and J and W. 

Next time I’ll have to bring my checkbook and then maybe I’ll pick up and KEEP a snowbird and an M10000.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lehigh74 said:


> I went to the York meet for the first time on Friday. I walked every hall, but didn’t get too many trains (an N6b and an MTH flat with Camaros). The N6b is very nice. I almost got one at Henning’s last month, but Harry III beat me to it. I actually purchased more vehicles than trains (a nice Alfa spider, a Divco, and 5 others). My favorite buy is a Peter Lerro print of LV snowbirds at Beth steel (actually I ordered/bought it in May at Strasburg). Almost got an MTH snowbird, but didn’t because I already have a D&H C628. Now I’m looking at the Lerro print and wishing I had bought the LV C628.


Whats the print look like? Can you post a picture?

I found this one, this is supposed to be new as of September 2015.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

Peter Lerro is great. I have many of his works and always enjoy visiting with him. A wonderful artist and fun guy to talk with.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

That's the one Ed. I really like Peter's work and have a number of his prints. I think this one is my favorite (maybe because I went to school in Bethlehem when The Steel and the LVRR were still "Titans of Industry").


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The one I pictured sold for $37 bucks with free shipping on e bay.
It says there, this is a new print Commissioned by Brian's Model Trains in Sept 2015 and only available from Brian's Model Trains. 
Though they don't list any others for sale?:dunno:

How do you protect your prints?
I guess you mount them in frames?
Do you use a glass picture frame?

The great old Bethlehem Steel is slowly disappearing from our landscape.
You should see how much they tore down of the Sparrows Point plant!
Eventually I guess it will all be gone, a little more goes away every time I run a load down there.
Even all the rail is being torn up.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Ed,

When I saw Peter in Strasburg at the PA RR museum, he was working on this print. I bought this and another for a few bucks off. Usually he sells unframed prints for $30. I get frames at Michael’s (you can buy 2 frame sides of most any size). Then I get plexiglass cut to size at a local glass store. It would probably cost less if I just got framed prints. He is at a number of local train meets (Hamburg, Allentown, York). You can also get his prints at http://www.lerroproductions.com/paintings. Actually, if you go to the site, they have photos of him working on the day I bought the print.

Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This is a rare York where I came out ahead, I didn't buy anything new, and I dropped off a bunch of sales, as well as quite a bit of my stuff at Henning's sold as well.

My haul?


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This is a rare York where I came out ahead, I didn't buy anything new, and I dropped off a bunch of sales, as well as quite a bit of my stuff at Henning's sold as well.
> 
> My haul?


*Nicely done GRJ!*


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, come on GRJ. You can't tell us that money isn't burning a hole in your pocket. So many locos to buy - so little time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

The photo shows what we came home with. The emphasis was on accessories, particularly vehicles, some lighted (thanks to Jack Pearce). We also added two helicpoters and a CAT fuel station to go with our CAT Dealership. (nice find thanks to Stan the Tank Man).

View attachment 92409


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> This is a rare York where I came out ahead, I didn't buy anything new, and I dropped off a bunch of sales, as well as quite a bit of my stuff at Henning's sold as well.
> 
> My haul?


John: Is it real, or just a hill-billy bank roll, with an hundred bucks on the outside, filled with a bunch of ones?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The photo shows what we came home with. The emphasis was on accessories, particularly vehicles, some lighted (thanks to Jack Pearce). We also added two helicpoters and a CAT fuel station to go with our CAT Dealership. (nice find thanks to Stan the Tank Man).


Was Jack Pearce the one in orange hall with all the lighted fire engines, buses and police cars? They were VERY cool, but out of my price league.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice haul GUYZ. GUNRUNNER, nice find, in what Hall. I've been looking for that.:laugh:

I did quite well. Call me a MOGUL MUTT!! I bought a conventional one Bethlehem Steel, from a dealer in the ORANGE HALL for dirt cheap price, $200. Then less then 20 feet away was a Lionel TMCC CN Mogul that I have been looking for, about 5 years, for another great price. Also bought some scenery from Scenic Express and some smoke fluid from Mega steam.

Had a great time talking with lots o people. Can't wait until April.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

*Was Jack Pearce the one in orange hall with all the lighted fire engines, buses and police cars?*

That's him. Great guy and a wonderful talent.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee Willis said:


> Oh, come on GRJ. You can't tell us that money isn't burning a hole in your pocket. So many locos to buy - so little time!


I'm sure some of it will go to trains in the not too distant future. 



BobS said:


> John: Is it real, or just a hill-billy bank roll, with an hundred bucks on the outside, filled with a bunch of ones?


OK, you got me, it's really only about $140, but it looks impressive.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

I came home with a couple of cars from my want list, a TCA convention boxcar from 2013, a layout video and some mega-steam. It was a rather light York for me due to a flood of my preorders that arrived in late September. Fortunately, I sold quite a bit from my table, and had a great time.

Brian, sorry I missed you and Elizabeth. Hope to correct that next time.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

*Brian, sorry I missed you and Elizabeth. Hope to correct that next time.

Andy*

We will be sure to meet you at the next April Meet. We have pre-registered.


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

laz57, I would love to find a Lionel mogul for $200.00! You did well.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

c.midland said:


> laz57, I would love to find a Lionel mogul for $200.00! You did well.


CMIDLAND,
Yes you never know what you'll come across at YORK. I saw the dealer had a bunch of engine boxes at his booth there and took some time going through them. He didn't have them opened, so you had to read all the ends. He had lots of TMCC, and conventional. I asked why so cheap? He said not many want the older stuff and he can't seem to sell it. I made him an offer and he took it. Can't wait til the spring, I'll be back at his table, maybe for another deal?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Laz, that's why the York Meet is so special, variety and great prices. For those who are on the fence about going, do yourself a favor and make plans for the April Meet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Too bad you didn't give me a heads-up Laz, I might have bought from that guy! That's a great price, I missed him.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

GUNRUNNER,
The vendor was T M M Systems Bill Miller, Aisle GG4. Nice guy had lots of TMCC all boxed up. Keep him in mind for April.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check him out in the spring.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

I tried to be conservative. Bought some Mega-steam, a Texas Tavern from Andre, at River Leaf Models, some passenger figures from Golden Gate, and a few other odds and ends.

Paula on the other hand... Nope, she can report for herself when she gets home from teaching Latin.

We did spend the night in Roanoke after the ball game and had breakfast Sunday at the famous Texas Tavern. Andre has a picture of it on his website. The cook started with "Welcome honey, what'll it be?" And it got better from there. Nice people and the food was good.


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

I came home with 3 very nice pre-war freight cars total $625. Got one in the red hall, one in the silver hall & one in the orange hall.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

PTC's picture just confirms what we knew all along. If it is yellow he will buy it.

GRJ on the other hand prefers GREEN.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

*"PTC's picture just confirms what we knew all along. If it is yellow he will buy it"*

Very astute comment Jim!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

"I came home with 3 very nice pre-war freight cars total $625. Got one in the red hall, one in the silver hall & one in the orange hall"

For those who don't know *Eddie, he is "Mr. York"*. Eddie is a great guy and one of the youngest looking guys in his eighties. Bingo the Boston Terrier is usually with him.

Glad you found thees treasures, Eddie. When we saw you in the Orange Hall, you were still empty handed.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm just now recovering from my York Meet hangover. And I need another hit, I can't wait six months!!

Due to several soon to be delivered pre-orders, our haul was a bit lighter than usual. I left sooo many things on the tables.

After fueling up with breakfast at the Lyndon Diner on Thursday morning, I was ready for the hunt. But I had to be selective with less ammo than usual. Of course, once you enter _"The Vortex of Fantasy"_ that is the York Meet, all responsibility is abandoned. I tried so hard, but it was futile. Once I entered the Jungle that is Vince's Trains booth, I was hopelessly lost. Also, the evil and notorious Charles Ro blindsided me by having a friend work the booth and present me with a great deal to complete my Christmas train.

So here's all the glorious goodies I was helpless to refrain from:

MTH Union Pacific 4-8-4 FEF w/ ProtoSounds 2.0 in the Greyhound scheme
Lionel Polar RR Legacy 4-6-2 K4 w/ Whistle Steam
Atlas O (Industrial Rail) PRR 4-4-2 (For the start of my Grandson's first set)
MTH Premier Full Dome Passenger Cars (Santa Fe, Gulf, Mobile & Ohio, C&O & Erie) (For my excursion Train)
Lionel Scale Dow Chemical Unibody Tank Car and 3 Bay Hopper (Custom for Henning's)
Four Lemax Metal Fence sets
K-Line by Lionel Norfolk Southern Operating Paint Shop
Lionel Pirate Ship Ride
Lionel Angela's Gallery Building
Woodland Scenics Depot
40 Beach Figures
(7) Department 56 Buildings
(3)Yuengling Beer custom made Freight Cars _(including a cool bulkhead flat car with keg load)_ w/ matching custom K-Line MP-15 (conventional)
(2) O scale resin Amish Horse & Buggy
Miller Engineering Rotating Signs (Bowl, Motel, A&W & Diner)
Miller Engineering Northern Pacific & Meadow Gold Ice Cream Billboard signs
Miller Engineering Woolworth's, Rexall Drugs & S&H Green Stamps flush mount signs
Miller Engineering Window signs (Jewelry, Bail Bonds, Pizza Hut, Paradice Club & Dunkin' Donuts
OGR Blu-Ray _Great Layout Adventures 11_
And two Railroad Hand Towels my wife found to use when we host the Northern Central High Railers group


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

That's some haul Brian. Looks like you had a fruitful trip.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> I'm just now recovering from my York Meet hangover. And I need another hit, I can't wait six months!!
> 
> Due to several soon to be delivered pre-orders, our haul was a bit lighter than usual. I left sooo many things on the tables.
> 
> ...


What is that building in the box on the right, 2nd row from bottom?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW Brian! For someone that "left stuff on the table", I'll bet not much was left there!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

Brian, that's quite a haul! The D56 Skating Rink you will particularly like. It is a very nice accessory.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

WOW TRAINDIESEL, nice haul indeed.:appl:
May I ask where you got the YUENGLING custom keg load? Was it a dealer or in the member hall? I musta missed this. Looks real good in your picture.


----------



## Ricky Tanner (Sep 19, 2015)

Fun stuff Brian-That's my kind of haul! There's always great deals at York!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

chipset35 said:


> What is that building in the box on the right, 2nd row from bottom?


If I'm reading your question correctly, that would be the Department 56 Union Station from their "Christmas in the City" collection.



laz57 said:


> WOW TRAINDIESEL, nice haul indeed.:appl:
> May I ask where you got the YUENGLING custom keg load? Was it a dealer or in the member hall? I musta missed this. Looks real good in your picture.


I found that in the White Hall. The decals on it are either very old or poorly done, I can fix those, but the kegs on the flat car are unique. I can run them or park them on a siding next to our Dept. 56 Yuengling Brewery building! I don't usually go through the White Hall, but we were there to see the layout and figured I'd walk through it. We found the beach people there too.

Things just seem to find me at the York Meet. I wasn't looking for any of this stuff, but the deals we got for items I'd eventually want to get were too good to pass up.

The only thing I was looking for were some Legacy Western Pacific F7's but didn't find any. But Atlas O announced they are making them next year, so if I don't find any I'll get those.


----------



## gg1hokk (Apr 18, 2016)

My purchases:

I bought two of Pearce's vehicles with the flashing LED's. They are now upstaging the rest of my layout.

I also bought 150 scale feet of industrial backdrop that sticks out from my wall creating the illusion of real background buildings.

And finally, in the Silver Hall I purchased an amazing red steam engine train tea pot for my wife with pistons that work when the water turns to steam. 

When I learn how to put pics up here I will do that. This forum uses the same format as one other (different hobby) that I belong to and I fear putting pictures up is very difficult. We'll see.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

A lot of great memories!
and 

36 Genesees!!!

Andre.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

AG216 said:


> A lot of great memories!
> and
> 
> 36 Genesees!!!
> ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

AG216 said:


> 36 Genesees!!!


My head hurts just thinking about that!  :laugh:

That must have been quite a hangover!


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

John,
maybe the old one during the high school, but not this one!!

AG.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I picked up the switchung shanty mock-up that Andre made from the prototype dimensions I sent him several moths ago. Some of you may have had a chance to see it before I got there on Friday afternoon. It's a one of a kind piece, as the production model will have some minor changes. 
Our trip was abbreviated this time, as Theresa and I had plans to spend half the day in the Lancaster area, then York, and after dinner with friends from another forum, we were supposed to head to Maryland to my sister's for the night, then to the Inner Harbor on Saturday. Unfortunately, Theresa had work on Saturday.
I finally had the pleasure of Meeting Gunrunner John, who was hanging out at Korber Models talking to Alex Maliae. Theresa and I spent our time talking to friends throughout the halls. That's my favorite part. 
Several folks told me that a lot of people were asking where I was, as I usually set up with Jack Rash of RPO Trains in the Orange Hall, right next door to Korber Models. I'll be back in October, so everyone get you coal and other load orders ready!
Don


----------

